# XDA Member Cracks Prime! Pogo-Pins and Backplate Issues Further Investigated



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

*!***UPDATED***!*​
HOW TO DISASSEMBLE PRIME + MODIFICATIONS (& DISCUSSION THEREOF) ​
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1479664​
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1474391

This is 40+ pages of information, pictures, videos, and thoughts concerning the issues a number of Prime users are facing in regards to WiFi, GPS, and lightbleed.

You will also find videos/pictures on how to disassemble/reassemble your Prime, fix the primary WiFi antenna which comes non-functioning in at least some devices (unfinished PCB), and how to install your own external antennae if desired. This can all be considered for learning purposes only, so please don't blame anyone for tampering with your own device.

This thread is on its way to becoming a single, updated post so as to centralize all useful information for all Prime owners wishing to do something about their other-wise wonderful products or simply to learn what's going.


----------

